# Looking for RP with Story and Good RPers



## ZELPHINA (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello!

*What I am looking for currently:*

A story-based RP with proper grammar, and spelling.
Someone who can do 5-20 lines per post.
Someone who can follow a plot line, and add to it with unique ideas.
Someone who* isn't* looking to jump straight into smut, and sex.
Relationships are fine as long as they advance the story line.
NSFW and SFW are both fine with me. However, for NSFW you and your character must be over 18 yrs old.

*NO gore, vore, stuffing, pregnancy, vomit, incest, scat, water sports, etc.*
*NO Godmodding! This includes take over of another's character without permission. *
Someone who is looking for a fun and interactive RP!
*Story lines:*

*Horror*: A killer fueled by hatred, who murders prostitutes and preserves their heads in vinegar. In one final act of destruction, the killer orchestrates a mass murder, and kills 24 prostitutes is one attack. Someone has to stop him. Will you be the one to stop him? * Sorry, but this is no longer available. *
*Love*: A love story with a twist. A collaborative project with a charming historian leads to something more. The magic in the air turns out to be more than figurative! Will their love last or will it become just another part of history?
*Fantasy/Mystery*: In a world where magic is commonplace, a young couple find themselves ensnared in mystery that challenges their relationship, and creates problems for the Royal Family who has hired them to solve the mystery.
*OPEN*: Let's decide together what our story line will be! Make suggestions![/B]
*Current Characters:*

*Belladonna*: Female. A snow-white ermine. 24yrs old. Nickname: Bella. She's 5'11", 175 lbs, and her dimensions are : 42" bust, 30" waist, 36" hips, size D breasts. She has light blue eyes, a soft smile that belies a spicy demeanor. She has snow-white fur that is marked with electric blue henna-stylized tattoos that are the source of her magical powers. (However, I can omit the magic portion if necessary.) She has ankle-length white hair that is normally braided. She typically wears jeans and tight fitting t-shirts. She loves stuffed animals, healthy food, and video games. She dislikes liars, humans, and dog species. (She's had bad experiences with dogs, wolves, etc.)
*Bobby-Anne*: (See profile picture) Female. A white-tailed deer. 22yrs old. Nickname: Anne. She's 5'8", 160lbs, and her dimensions are: 36" bust, 29" waist, 34" hips, size C breasts. Her fur is light brown with white spots on her shoulders and rump. She has wait-length dirty blonde hair that is normally worn loose. She has aqua green eyes, a fun-loving personality, and is from the country. She possesses a slight country accent, and loves working on pick-up trucks, walks in the meadow, and sitting on her front porch drinking ice cold sweet tea. She wears overalls, t-shirts, and cowboy boots.
*Lilly*: Female. A white/brown goat. 20yrs old. Nickname: None. She's 5'8", 156lbs, and her dimensions are: 34" bust, 28" waist, 34" hips, size C breasts. Her fur is primarily white with patches of darker brown on her bust, and rump, and there's a heart shapes patch of brown fur over her heart. She has rainbow pastel colored hair, which she likes to refer to as Cotton Candy. She has light green eyes, a wild personality, and loves adventures. She is usually found high in the mountains hiking, and camping. She loves to paint, draw, and read. When she isn't out hiking, she can be found sitting at home playing video games or just watching TV. Her and Belladonna are close friends.
*Constant:* Male. Orange and Black Tigon. 29 yrs old. 6'4", 210lbs. Orange blonde mane, with black tiger stripes. Has dark blue eyes and thin-wire framed glasses. Wears a business suit mainly, with black dress shoes. Is super intelligent, and is a Professor at a college. On his downtime, he enjoys reading, sitting on his back deck with a glass of bourbon, and painting. He secretly loves to be hugged, and tickled. He can be a bit abrasive at times, and has difficulty not showing his IQ.

*Sample of my work:*

The sky was darkly gray and ominous storm clouds rolled in spotting the melancholy sky. Strong brutal gusts of winds foretold of the impending storm and birds and beasts alike scurried from the sky and quickly found formidable shelter. Tall ominous glass-sided buildings rose up like galactic giants that reached and tore at the sky. Steam-powered vehicles rolled along in heavy traffic as sirens and lights sounded and flickered violently. In the middle of the chaos of the city, stood a tall lean man, six foot seven, and with a broad build. His shoulders squared off beneath his dark shirt and his broad solid chest pushed slightly at the fabric. His thick honey wheat hair, not quite reaching the base of his bottom, and slightly wavy glistened in the early morning sunlight. His glasses slipped down his short narrow nose, and with a well-manicured hand, he pushed them upward. He was devilishly handsome as he leaned against a light post, smoking a cigarette and scanning the crowded street for his next meal. However, before he could spot anything decent, a tall slender man in a black raincoat approached him, and handed him a plastic coated envelope. Constant frowned, accepted it ungraciously, and tore it open. He quickly read over it, glanced upward at the man, and tossed it into the gutter without a second thought on the matter. "I'll be there." He snarled as he the man nodded and walked quickly away. "Goddamn it," he hissed bitterly, "There goes breakfast."

I look forward to hearing from you, and getting your ideas for an RP!


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi John,

I don't have discord, and probably won't end up using it. Sorry. Not sure what information you're looking for, exactly.  You can either choose on of the ideas I thought up, or suggestion one of your own. We can discuss it, and go from there.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey, i could be interested. I really like the horror idea! I spent so much time looking for the a good horror rp. Is this rp going to be done on discord?


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 15, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Hey, i could be interested. I really like the horror idea! I spent so much time looking for the a good horror rp. Is this rp going to be done on discord?


Hey, I could do the horror one. I was thinking my character would be the killer, and your character could either be a prostitute or just someone out to stop him.  Sorry, I don't use discord, and don't really plan on using it.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Sep 15, 2019)

ZELPHINA said:


> Hey, I could do the horror one. I was thinking my character would be the killer, and your character could either be a prostitute or just someone out to stop him.  Sorry, I don't use discord, and don't really plan on using it.


I see, see you in DM's whenever you want to then.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 15, 2019)

ZELPHINA said:


> Hello!
> 
> What I am looking for currently:
> 
> ...


Hey there! I’m quite interested in your proposal. I’m quite an experienced RPer and have an interesting character. Which platform would you be interested in doing it?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 16, 2019)

By platform I mean, Instagram, Discord, etc. Also I’d say the horror one will be the perfect fit for my character.


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 16, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> By platform I mean, Instagram, Discord, etc. Also I’d say the horror one will be the perfect fit for my character.


Sorry, do to unforeseen circumstances, I am no longer interested in doing a Horror RP. If you would like to choose another idea, and RP, I would be fine with that. Also, I wasn't going to do discord, but everyone seems to want to use it, so I may consider opening discord, if I have enough interest in an RP.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 16, 2019)

ZELPHINA said:


> Sorry, do to unforeseen circumstances, I am no longer interested in doing a Horror RP. If you would like to choose another idea, and RP, I would be fine with that. Also, I wasn't going to do discord, but everyone seems to want to use it, so I may consider opening discord, if I have enough interest in an RP.


Well let’s see, my character is a cybernetic assassin who mainly kills for money. Not only is he part machine, but he has supernatural abilities as well. Making him very lethal. However the most important drawback for him is his isolation and the lack of any social contacts or “real friends.” With that, what scenario do you think will fit best?


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 16, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Well let’s see, my character is a cybernetic assassin who mainly kills for money. Not only is he part machine, but he has supernatural abilities as well. Making him very lethal. However the most important drawback for him is his isolation and the lack of any social contacts or “real friends.” With that, what scenario do you think will fit best?



Well, that does sound interesting. I might be able to come up with a Chase Scenario. As in your character chases my character.

Idea: Your character is hired to kill my character, and sets out hunting her. However, somewhere along the way, your character realizes she's no easy catch, and starts to gain an interest in her staying alive. The longer she's alive the more the chase will continue. There could be a romance angle if desired.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 16, 2019)

That is an interesting idea. However his primary powers is line of sight teleportation and the manipulation of time (as in slowing it down or stop it entirely). However in order to be fair, these powers could be deleted. But perhaps he could gain interest in her first before he puts his powers in practice.


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 16, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> That is an interesting idea. However his primary powers is line of sight teleportation and the manipulation of time (as in slowing it down or stop it entirely). However in order to be fair, these powers could be deleted. But perhaps he could gain interest in her first before he puts his powers in practice.


I have a character who  has (Psionic Magic). 





> "Users, by some means, have both psionic and magic powers at the same time. These powers are tied within the user, mixing the two aspects together and creating something truly unique, powerful, and versatile. Perhaps, through the study of arcane truths, the users have unlocked the powers of the mind. Perhaps through astral projection and other such aspects, the user somehow gained magical power. Either way, users of this power are truly a force to be reckoned with."


 Her weakness is being having to think quickly on her feet. She tends to mess up spells and her magic goes array if she can't concentrate well.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 16, 2019)

ZELPHINA said:


> I have a character who  has (Psionic Magic).  Her weakness is being having to think quickly on her feet. She tends to mess up spells and her magic goes array if she can't concentrate well.


Ah I see. I suppose at the peak of her power she could be a good match against Roland, my character. What I do wonder is how they will meet each other and what will initiate Roland’s lust to hunt her down?


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 16, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Ah I see. I suppose at the peak of her power she could be a good match against Roland, my character. What I do wonder is how they will meet each other and what will initiate Roland’s lust to hunt her down?


Hmm, You could be hired to kill her by some hidden organization that's willing to pay you top dollar to have her killed. It could be in a city type setting, and they could be running through the city like ninja's through trees. They could meet by chance, or as a setup by him where she eventually, and barely manages to escape. Perhaps, during the hunt, she does something unexpected and catches his interest. She's very much a tease, so maybe she got him hard or something. LOL


----------



## Parabellum3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ah yes that will be his typical job. I like the idea of a setup, where he will initially attract her attention and then lure her for the kill. Also it’s a bit difficult to seduce Roland lol.

I’ll send you a pm too.


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Sep 17, 2019)

I have an interesting idea that I never got to fully do. I usually RP over discord as it's easier to manage things and make things neater


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 17, 2019)

Battle Foxxo said:


> I have an interesting idea that I never got to fully do. I usually RP over discord as it's easier to manage things and make things neater


What's your idea? Pm me and then we'll discuss discord.


----------



## Ezio1495 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello!

I am interested in either the Love option or the Fantasy/Mystery, depends on what we can work out. I’m feeling that Bobby-Anne would be a good fit for what I’m imagining. If you’d like, we can discuss more in pm?


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 18, 2019)

Ezio1495 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am interested in either the Love option or the Fantasy/Mystery, depends on what we can work out. I’m feeling that Bobby-Anne would be a good fit for what I’m imagining. If you’d like, we can discuss more in pm?



Sounds good. I'm up for either option but just to let you know I won't be back to my laptop until Thursday. Right now I'm responding on my cell phone which is not the best. Go ahead and PM me. We can discuss further from there.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 19, 2019)

Hello! Would you be interested in joining a Mafia group rp?


----------



## ZELPHINA (Sep 19, 2019)

HopeTLioness said:


> Hello! Would you be interested in joining a Mafia group rp?


No, I'm sorry that doesn't really sound interesting,  and I prefer 1 on 1 to group RP's. Sorry, but thanks for the interest.


----------



## TR273 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi there,
I might have an idea, if you are still looking. I'm happy to use the messaging system on the forum (Discord doesn't seem to agree with my laptop).


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 21, 2019)

ZELPHINA said:


> No, I'm sorry that doesn't really sound interesting,  and I prefer 1 on 1 to group RP's. Sorry, but thanks for the interest.


No problem.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Sep 21, 2019)

Johnny The Otter said:


> Well, I will look forward and I will say if I'm interessed! Thank you very much for inviting me, with honesty!


Okay! The rp is called Easy Times. We have a Discord that you can join! Join the Easy Times Discord Server!


----------

